
Show HN: Find-me – Connecting advertisers with content creators - qwerty2020
https://www.find-me.co
======
qwerty2020
Recently launched [1] this on product hunt, Find-me is my first 'shipped'
product.

Basically, it's a database with statistics and direct contact information for
content creators actively looking for advertisers and sponsorship
opportunities. We cover over 79,000,000 impressions and growing.

Access to full database is $9/month, but also have a free email list where we
feature one creator per week.

[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/find-
me-2](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/find-me-2)

------
nayef
As a leyman it took me a while to grasp what the concept is. Perhaps keep the
language, but also have something "graphical" so its easier to follow along
what the value proposition is. By the way, this = "Basically, it's a database
with statistics and direct contact information for content creators actively
looking for advertisers and sponsorship opportunities" was far easier to
understand. keep grinding!

~~~
qwerty2020
Thanks for the feedback, super valuable at this stage! I will work on getting
something graphical for the top of the landing page. I think the 'how it
works' section of my landing page has the copy you mention resonating with
you, but will be good to get the graphics to tie out. Thanks again!

